# Bluetooth sur G5 ?



## StistiFromBNC (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour !

Je suis un nouvel utilisateur MAC, ayant reçu d'un ami un mac G5. La souris qui était d'office est une avec fil et sans molette. J'en ai alors acheté une avec molette et sans fil. Le problème, c'est que je ne vois pas comment l'installer. Sur la facade arrière de l'ordinateur, il y a un dessin du logo Bluetooth ainsi qu'une petite entrée. Est-ce qu'il me faut acheter un adapteur ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2008)

De mémoire, ces G5 avaient une antenne Bluetooth externe (un petit truc blanc qui dépassait à l'arrière).

Ce que tu vois sur la face arrière c'est sans doute l'emplacement pour brancher cette antenne. Il faudrait demander à ton ami de te retrouver cette antenne.

Sinon, chercher sur les sites d'annonce comme celui de MacG:
http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/7823/cat/all


----------



## StistiFromBNC (26 Décembre 2008)

Ca doit sûrement être ça !

Par contre, est-ce normal que dans les préférences systèmes, sous réseau, il n'y a pas d'onglet bluetooth ? Même si j'essaie de l'ajouter, le bluetooth n'apparaît pas sous les différentes interfaces.


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2008)

lecter-hannibal a dit:


> Ca doit sûrement être ça !
> 
> Par contre, est-ce normal que dans les préférences systèmes, sous réseau, il n'y a pas d'onglet bluetooth ? Même si j'essaie de l'ajouter, le bluetooth n'apparaît pas sous les différentes interfaces.


 

Je ne sais pas... je n'ai jamais utilisé ce modèle de Mac

Peut-être que sans cette antenne, le Mac reconnait que le Bluetooth n'est pas utilisable et désactive le panneau de configuration correspondant


Ou alors c'est que ce Mac n'a PAS de carte bluetooth installée.... en ouvrant l'Unité centrale, est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose de relié à cette prise arrière (celle avec le logo bluetoof)?
(voir ce site http://tersus.no/bluetooth/ qui expliquecomment ajouter une carte bluetooth à ce type de Mac)


----------

